# Audax and water?



## oreo_muncher (18 Sep 2020)

A bit of a silly question but how much water should I take for my audax (50km to get there followed by 110km and 20km to the train station after). I have one bottle cage with a 1l bottle. My frame is small (50) so I cannot really fit another bottle cage on. How much water do I need to take and how should I carry it? The audax is mostly rural and I think there is only 1 or 2 points where I can buy some water. I have those energy source sachets- sports drink mix- very pleasant taste-citrus.


----------



## DCLane (18 Sep 2020)

Remember you can refill. I only use one bottle and refill at café's/shops.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2020)

Whatever you need. Everyone else is different.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

It depends on the rider, the terrain, and the weather!

A very fit, slim rider riding in flat or undulating countryside, on a mild wind-free day could probably manage on the 1 litre.

When I was overweight, semi-fit, and did that kind of distance on a very hot day over very hilly terrain I drank 4 litres, and got back dehydrated by about another 3 litres! (I weighed myself before and after, and was 3 kgs down.)

If you are sure that you can get more water when your 1 litre runs out then refill that twice and that might do you.

You could get yourself a backpack/bladder system like the Camelbak. That would hold plenty, but you may not like carrying the extra weight or having your back covered (because it can be sweaty).

Another option would be to get something like *THIS* which would allow you to attach a second bottle cage to your seatpost or handlebars.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It depends on the rider, the terrain, and the weather!
> 
> A very fit, slim rider riding in flat or undulating countryside, on a mild wind-free day could probably manage on the 1 litre.
> 
> ...


Im in good shape-quite slim but I always need a sip of water because hills take it out of me. Can't get the handlebar holder because I already have too many things on it too fit it on- lights,bell, quadlock, bike computer. But I'm looking at cambelbak. I sometimes carry a water bottle or 2 inside my jersey- I know most people don't do that. Hoping the weather will be good on sunday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2020)

Top up the water at the start and half way round, and at finish . That should see you fine. If it runs out, top up at next shop you see. Don’t forget to bring a face covering.


----------

